# El Perú a principios del Siglo XX



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Perú a principios del Siglo XX

Una colección de fotografías del Perú, la mayoría tomadas por Courret al principio del siglo XX. 









*Lima, 1940*










*El Congreso en los años 40*










*Edificio Acumulativa, Lima*










*Edificio Rimac, años 20*










*Quinta Alania, Lima*










*Plaza de Armas de Arequipa, 1930*










*Catedral de Arequipa*










*Presidente Augusto Leguía en el Hipódromo de Santa Beatríz*










*Plazuela del Teatro, Lima*










*Mercado de Arequipa*










*Calle Lima, Callao*










*Baños de Yura, Arequipa*










*Presidente Leguía*










*Banco Italiano, 1920*










*Patio en el Cusco, 1910*










*Vista de Arequipa*










*Palacio de Justicia*










*Ruinas del Paseo de Aguas, 1915*










*Plaza Mayor de Lima y la Catedral*










*Castillo Rospigliosi, Lima 1930*










*Casa Huerta de Courret, Miraflores, 1920*










*Zoológico de La Exposición, 1915*










*Jockey Club en Santa Beatriz*










*Quinta Heeren*










*Plaza Dos de Mayo, Callao, 1900*










*Leguía en Recepción*










*Baños de Tingo, Arequipa*










*Familia Limeña, 1900*










*Restaurant Limeño, 1900*










*Elegante Avenida Limeña, 1915*


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué bonitas fotos, no solo las de Lima. Lo que me inquieta es ver la diferencia que hay entre las fotos de arequipa y lima con el cuzco, como que desde ahi se nota marcado un cierto atrazo en la zona


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Excelentes fotos Bruno !!!!*

En especial donde sale Leguía,se vé tan elegante,tan distinguido todo...


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*antes se veía a la gente mas elegante de Lima..*

por las calles , y ahora se dejan ver en círculos cerrados ,
y por la Molina se los ve en sus tremendos mercedes y
muchos con sus choferes , la mayoría afro peruanos ,
tambien las cocineras a veces se les vé por La Molina tomando su carro , la mayoria son afro peruanas ,será
por eso de la fama de *MANOS MORENAS*.
Dicen que las morenas tienen una sazon y para los dulces
son expertas.
Pero ya no , ah y la otra vez ví un convertible con un auto muy fino creo BMW , con unos muchachones tambien por la Molina , apostaría que eran de una clase muy alta por la pinta y la zona *LA PLANICIE.*


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

El thread está mostro! Las fotos están buenazas.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

lindo thread.....esas fotos son unas joyas!


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Estan excelentes las fotos, yo tengo guardados cientos de revistas Peru Ilustrado, Mundial, Variedades, Ciudad y Campo, Turismo de las decadas desde principios del siglo XX que vendian como basura los vendedores de libros usados de la Avenida Grau hace algo menos de diez años atras y hay montones de fotos de como ha evolucionado Lima, "Ciudad y Campo" se dedicaba ha temas de urbanismo y construcciones hay bastantes fotos de la contruccion de la Av, Arequipa con maquinas a vapor que da que pensar lo pequeña que era Lima antes algun dia tal vez las ponga aqui, no tengo scanner.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

friendLima said:


> por las calles , y ahora se dejan ver en círculos cerrados ,
> y por la Molina se los ve en sus tremendos mercedes y
> muchos con sus choferes , la mayoría afro peruanos ,
> tambien las cocineras a veces se les vé por La Molina tomando su carro , la mayoria son afro peruanas ,será
> ...


Friend!!!!! jajajaja, ya pues, el pisco es bebida de moderaciòn!!!!jajajajaja tas locote estos dìas


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

WAU!!! bravazas fotos!!! Pucha que aristocratica era LIma cn razon tenemos un centro tan lujoso jejej weno bravazo thread ah!! Gracias x las fotitos JBlock!!


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelente el thread, todo un documental.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

HERMOSO THREAD!!! TE PASASTE PA'L CUSCO J BLOCK. FELICIDADES!!!!!


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

Excelente colección fotográfica.

Esta finca me parece haberla visto hace poco en un thread aquí mismo, ahora me parece que está deteriorada.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*Vane estoy de vacaciones y no tomo PISCO...*



Vane de Rosas said:


> Friend!!!!! jajajaja, ya pues, el pisco es bebida de moderaciòn!!!!jajajajaja tas locote estos dìas


tomo PISCO SOUR , pero los fines de semana , y una o dos copas , mas me gusta la cerveza , estuve por Trujillo unos dias ,
Saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no deviar tema del thread por favor.....


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> no deviar tema del thread por favor.....


si te refieres a mi le estoy respondiendo a Vane.
saludos


----------



## **Rape** (Jun 23, 2006)

:eek2: 
wow! que hermozas fotos, me quede con la boca abierta!
:eek2:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

XD
Bonitas fotos del Peru, mas que nada se ve muy linda y elegante Lima.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

friendLima said:


> si te refieres a mi le estoy respondiendo a Vane.
> saludos


nuevamente, por favor no desviar el tema....




Tocando el tema, es muy interesante ver, apreciar y hasta en algunos casos analizar lo que dichas fotos expresan: Arquitectura de antaño bien conservada y en pleno auge, gente con otras formas de vestir, los contextos..... en fin, en conjunto se hace muy entretenido ver como era el antes e imaginariamente comparar con lo actual....


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

>( estos threads me dan mucha nostalgia jajaj Lima tan señorial ... y se vino abajo entre los 80's y comienzos de los 90's ...pero bueh.. algo se está haciendo por rescatar al centro de Lima.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

xoceelias said:


> Excelente colección fotográfica.
> 
> Esta finca me parece haberla visto hace poco en un thread aquí mismo, ahora me parece que está deteriorada.


Es la Quinta Heeren, tengo familia que vivía ahí en sus mejores épocas (mi bisabuela, mi abuela materna y mis tíos abuelos) En ésta quinta se encontraban varias embajadas, un zoológico, la primera cancha de tenis de Lima, establos, palacetes y jardines botánicos. 

Actualmente está algo deteriorada pero existe un proyecto para su completa recuperación.


----------

